# Hello from Hoboken!



## hobokendata (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I'm S. from Hoboken and I just adopted an adorable 3-month old kitten on Saturday named Data (after the android from Star Trek: The Next Generation.)  I've never owned a pet before so I am especially excited about having Data in my life. He was rescued from a parking lot in Bayonne, New Jersey and separated from his mother at birth with his two siblings, who have since been adopted by other families.

Aside from a little accident last night on my bed (whoops!), Data has been an absolute delight (don't worry, he's litter trained now!) He only hid under my couch for about an hour before exploring my room, which amazed me because I heard that kittens can sometimes hide for days when they're in a new apartment. He's generally very frisky and curious and playful, unless he sees that I just want to watch TV and take a nap. Right now I'm watching TLC and he's curled up at my feet watching with me very quietly.  

Best of all, Data loooves playing my piano! I'm a professional musician and I have a keyboard in my room next to my bed - it's his favorite spot. He loves walking across the keys. The only thing that worries me is that he's going to chew through some cords/wires, and I'll have to replace an expensive charger...

(Pic of Data on the keys)


Anyway I am very happy to be a part of this forum, especially since this is my first pet and I'm sort of winging it.  Hi everyone!!!

~S


----------



## Cierrakitty (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello & Welcome!  I sent a reply PM in regards to your question  Data is adorable<3


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yay! Another STar Trek buff. Welcome and I look forward to seeing more pictures of Data.


----------



## hobokendata (Jul 11, 2011)

ittybittyx said:


> Hello & Welcome!  I sent a reply PM in regards to your question  Data is adorable<3


I saw!! Thank you! But I'm a cheapskate and signed up for the free membership, which means that I can only get one PM at a time and I guess my mailbox was already full.  Anyway, I got impatient so I went on Etsy.com and actually found this reeeeeally awesome collar artist out of Portland, Oregon who said that she can make me a kitten-size collar. So I'm excited! Here's a picture of it. And here's a picture of the tag that I splurged on. (Only it will say "Data" instead of "Buddy," hehe.) 

Lacey and Monster are SO SO SO so cute, I can't get over it! I was sitting at my laptop last night in bed looking at them and Data came over and started pawing at the screen so I think he's a fan too.  Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## hobokendata (Jul 11, 2011)

MowMow said:


> Yay! Another STar Trek buff. Welcome and I look forward to seeing more pictures of Data.


We have to stick together, haha! I was joking around with someone that if I ever get a second cat, I'll have to name him Lore...except that might turn out really badly... 

Nice to meet you!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah, that could turn out to be one psycho kitty. You could name him Spot.


----------



## hobokendata (Jul 11, 2011)

MowMow said:


> Yeah, that could turn out to be one psycho kitty. You could name him Spot.


I think I've already decided that if I get another cat, he'll be Milhouse (from The Simpsons...)


----------



## Cierrakitty (Apr 24, 2010)

> I saw!! Thank you! But I'm a cheapskate and signed up for the free membership, which means that I can only get one PM at a time and I guess my mailbox was already full. Anyway, I got impatient so I went on Etsy.com and actually found this reeeeeally awesome collar artist out of Portland, Oregon who said that she can make me a kitten-size collar. So I'm excited! Here's a picture of it. And here's a picture of the tag that I splurged on. (Only it will say "Data" instead of "Buddy," hehe.)
> 
> Lacey and Monster are SO SO SO so cute, I can't get over it! I was sitting at my laptop last night in bed looking at them and Data came over and started pawing at the screen so I think he's a fan too. Can't wait to see more pics!


Haha aww it'll look cute on him, but thanks I'll have to post pictures up of them at 10 weeks which is in a few days. They're getting so big. So does Data like walking all over the laptop too? I don't know what cats like about it so much. Mine lay on it, walk on it, lay on me and put their paws on the touchpad so I can't move it..etc. lmao I'd love to see more pics of your little guy as well!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! I remember the excitement of getting my first cat ever in 2005. It was the weirdest feeling. She would come walking in and I'd think to myself, "Wow, it's like a zoo in here." 

Looking forward to seeing pictures of Data! I couldn't open your picture, for some reason.

P.S. TLC -- could you have been watching my favorite show, Say Yes To the Dress?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

hobokendata said:


> I'm S. from Hoboken


lololol. I grew up in Flemington, NJ.



hobokendata said:


> Portland, Oregon


and moved to Salem Oregon about 5 years ago.


----------



## hobokendata (Jul 11, 2011)

ittybittyx said:


> Haha aww it'll look cute on him, but thanks I'll have to post pictures up of them at 10 weeks which is in a few days. They're getting so big. So does Data like walking all over the laptop too? I don't know what cats like about it so much. Mine lay on it, walk on it, lay on me and put their paws on the touchpad so I can't move it..etc. lmao I'd love to see more pics of your little guy as well!


I can't wait to see new pictures!!

YES, Data LOVES walking on both my piano keyboard and my computer keyboard. I don't mind the piano keyboard so much but it's impossible to type when he sits on my laptop! It does make for a cute photo shoot though...


----------



## hobokendata (Jul 11, 2011)

October said:


> Welcome to the forum! I remember the excitement of getting my first cat ever in 2005. It was the weirdest feeling. She would come walking in and I'd think to myself, "Wow, it's like a zoo in here."
> 
> Looking forward to seeing pictures of Data! I couldn't open your picture, for some reason.
> 
> P.S. TLC -- could you have been watching my favorite show, Say Yes To the Dress?


Hi there! YES, I definitely had the "oh my god, there's a live animal in my home" moment, haha...my ex-roommate had a bassett hound but somehow when it's YOUR pet, it's a different experience.

I posted a photo album on my profile that you should be able to see! He's also in my avatar. 

And YES, I WAS watching SYTTD! It was actually my first time watching it. I got sucked in. Then we watched some show about babies in a beauty pageant, which was horrifying...


----------



## hobokendata (Jul 11, 2011)

MowMow said:


> lololol. I grew up in Flemington, NJ.
> 
> 
> 
> and moved to Salem Oregon about 5 years ago.


No way! That's awesome. Small world.  I was actually born in DC, raised in Maryland, went to college in the Boston area and I just moved to Hoboken last year for a job, so I can't claim true-blue Jersey status, hehe. And my parents moved to Texas a few years ago so I guess I'm from everywhere. 

No offense to Oregon, but the girl that my ex cheated on me with lives there now so I carry a major grudge towards that state. Or Portland, at least. But a cute collar is a cute collar.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Good luck with kitty ! SOunds like things are already going great for you both.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum! =D Your kitten is adorable! I love that name too. Hehe..


----------



## hobokendata (Jul 11, 2011)

Jan Rebecca said:


> Good luck with kitty ! SOunds like things are already going great for you both.


Thank you! They are 



konstargirl said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum! =D Your kitten is adorable! I love that name too. Hehe..


Thanks! Hehe, I picked the name because Data (the android from Star Trek) was almost human, and sometimes I totally feel like my kitten is almost human too...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

hobokendata said:


> I can only get one PM at a time and I guess my mailbox was already full.


That only applies until you're approved. You should be able to get all your PM's now.


----------



## Azreal (Jul 14, 2011)

Count me in as a Star Trek TNG fan as well!

Tivo records an episode at midnight each weekday. I skim through the episode in about 15 minutes.



hobokendata said:


> We have to stick together, haha! I was joking around with someone that if I ever get a second cat, I'll have to name him Lore...except that might turn out really badly...
> 
> Nice to meet you!


----------

